
Show HN: Online Game with levels procedurally generated from GitHub Data - orph4nus
http://159.8.109.180:3000/client/index.html
======
orph4nus
OP Here: This game was developed for the Hack.Summit Virtual Hackathon. We
developed it with 3 people, in 3 different countries. The platforms that you
see in the levels are generated based on commits from the current repository
(level) you are playing.

